# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 20.01.2010 - 21.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.tpr -> c:\windows\system32\cryptnet21.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38431, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.7274, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IY worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.sjm -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dllNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\gnbpbgl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.AA worm, AVAST4: Win32:Confi [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\pxeqog.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.GmNfbOE6z3pO )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.DmNfbyereqlm, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FER [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7492, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAlert-GF [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> \cambriai_ttf_czqcekgwdd.bin ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\program files\plugin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.916 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> \wmfsdsk_inf_czqcekgwdd.bin ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> \hidbth_pnf_czqcekgwdd.bin ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bon -> c:\windows\help\license.chm:r9jbrd:$data ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.btz -> c:\windows\cursors\size1_im.cur:ghtted:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.877 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bur -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.ht -> \plugin.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.e -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1287, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.4, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Hascha.bb -> c:\windows\system32\overlapp32.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2977721, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dgad -> n:\windows\system32\tmpazbmgzhvcqkl.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.cnfz -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19599, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Cosmu.jwn -> \432.exe ( BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Generic.2944331, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.akhi -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.42040 )Trojan.Win32.Fregee.e -> c:\windows\system32\nldk.yxo ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.48405, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.tc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.11111, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!bO )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

